# Double Exposure: Canon vs. Nikon



## clee01l (Dec 13, 2011)

Created by people with too much time on their hands for people with too much time on their hands.
http://youtu.be/qTVfFmENgPU


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 13, 2011)

lol, thanks cletus.


----------



## keiooz (Dec 25, 2011)

Hahaha.. this clip is so darn funny. It is good to know that the counter-terrorists use Canon. Feels better that way.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 25, 2011)

White lenses versus black lenses? 

Hal


----------

